# Weather Source



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Where do you guys get your weather information from before determining to go out?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

On the web:

National Weather Service - Costal Marine Forcast

Weather Underground (wunderground.com) - 
Ches. Bay from New Point Comfort to Cape Henry 



And of course the weather radio.

They seem to be FAIRLY accurate. Just remember to add the wind speeds together. 5 to 10 knots = 15 knots


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.nlmoc.navy.mil/home1.html 

Navy site, seems to be more accurate in wind forcast than most and has real time wind speeds for various locations.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Do I need to get a special radio for weather channel or is it a FM/AM station?

Thinking about heading to bigger water and want to prepare myself... 

Thanks for all your tips!


----------

